# Have U had these early pregnancy symptoms??? Back ache, upper stomach cramps/pulling



## wannabeprego

Hi girls, 

First off Congrats to all of you newly pregnant ladies!!!:happydance::flower: 

I am in limbo land in the 2WW right now waiting for a definate BFP, and getting the faint second lines on my HPT's and not sure what to think just yet, But I am hoping that I can join all of you lovely ladies very soon!!

I wanted to ask you girls about some of your early prego symptoms...

So which ladies have stretchy cramps in your upper belly and than AF like cramps coming in waves, and twinges in like one side of your ovary or the other...And how about back aches, lower back or upper back ache??? My back doesnt hurt too bad, it is just an annoying nagging pain. I am also super bloated with swollen belly that pokes out alot more than usual. This is what is going on with me right now!! Thanks in advance for your feedback girls..:flower::winkwink:. I am going seriously nuts in the 2WW!!


----------



## tink30

Hey hun, if you have a faint line then u pregnant ..go get a clear blue pregnant / not pregnant to be sure xxx I had no symptoms just felt like AF was going to arrive xxx good luck


----------



## Cassie10

I def had the AF like cramps. I was certain she was going to show even after I finally got my BFP! The bloating for me didn't start until about 5 weeks or so. How many DPO are you now??


----------



## wannabeprego

Cassie10 said:


> I def had the AF like cramps. I was certain she was going to show even after I finally got my BFP! The bloating for me didn't start until about 5 weeks or so. How many DPO are you now??

Thanks for responding to my thread.:winkwink: :flower:I have a ticker, I am on CD 25, but the OV days might be off by a day or so. My period ranges from 24 days all the way up to my longest cycle which is 33, so my period could show up at any time now.

I really feel different this cycle with my symptoms, but still dont know for sure what is going on until I can confirm it on a more reliable test or AF shows.... wish me luck...:winkwink:


----------



## bumpsmum

all of the above was sure AF was coming and she didnt. Good luck xx


----------



## wannabeprego

tink30 said:


> Hey hun, if you have a faint line then u pregnant ..go get a clear blue pregnant / not pregnant to be sure xxx I had no symptoms just felt like AF was going to arrive xxx good luck

Thanks for your response, :flower: I didnt want to get a Digi until AF is late for sure because I know they arent as sensitve as other tests. But i will do this if AF ends up being late soon... Thanks for the suggestion...:winkwink:


----------



## wannabeprego

bumpsmum said:


> all of the above was sure AF was coming and she didnt. Good luck xx

Oh, WOW, thanks for sharing!!! That really makes me feel more porisive that this will finally be my month for my BFP!! :thumbup: 

Yeah the AF cramps are mild, and coming in waves, like one minute nothing and than they are back, really weird, so it makes me get nervous thinking AF is coming. Than the weird upper stomach pulling/ cramping and stuff is very weird for me, I have read from other ladies and stuff on the web that it could be your uterus starting to stretch to make room for baby, I think it is like called round ligament pain or something like that...:shrug:


----------



## Cassie10

I didn't get a good positive on a FRER until 13 DPO and I got a positive on a digi at 14 DPO. Hopefully your symptoms are a good sign! Good luck and keep us updated when you test again!


----------



## wannabeprego

Cassie10 said:


> I didn't get a good positive on a FRER until 13 DPO and I got a positive on a digi at 14 DPO. Hopefully your symptoms are a good sign! Good luck and keep us updated when you test again!

Awesome, that makes me feel better!! Hopefully it is just still too early and in time I will get my BFP soon....:winkwink:


----------



## Narla83

Yep, got the af pains infact they were worse than when Id get af and the sore back really,really low down. Have been watching your thrad and they look good hun hope you can confirm it soon.:flower:


----------



## wannabeprego

Narla83 said:


> Yep, got the af pains infact they were worse than when Id get af and the sore back really,really low down. Have been watching your thrad and they look good hun hope you can confirm it soon.:flower:

Thanks hun,:flower: I will be sure to update my testing thread once I know what is going on!!!:winkwink:


----------



## jenniferttc1

I get Af like cramps sometimes, they are never constant. They will last about 5 mins, and then go away about 4 times a day. The reason I tested and just "knew" I was pregnant, I felt this weird, cant really describe it, pulling sensation I have never felt before.


----------



## Jokerette

My first sign last week was bachache and upper cramping like you said!! I also started with faint positives but they got darker! Try a First Response Early Result and I bet youl get a pink line tomorrow!! Good luck!!!


----------



## pinkbliss

i've had AF-like cramps off and on throughout the day/night for the past 3-4 days and it started maybe 2-3 days after AF didn't show. my lower back is more constant though, and it's more of a dull-ache that just never goes away.


----------



## spykey_uk

Yes my first sign was back ache and cramping. It feels really uncomfortable and I can't get comfy wherever I sit/lie.

If you have a faint line, it sounds like you're PG to me! Good luck! x


----------



## gidge

I started getting cramping 4 days before AF was due and then the next day was tired for no reason and very bloated. i tested the next day and got a faint pink line, then a day before AF was due i did a digi and got a BFP. 
Sounds like you could be to me especially if you got a faint line!
Good luck!


----------



## twigpig

I had some stretching sensations lower in my tummy before I got my BFP. I'd be sleeping and turn over and feel a stetchy sensation. Hard to describe, but I'd never had the feel of internal stretching before. 

Got BFP a week later :)


----------



## wannabeprego

Wow, thanks for all of the wonderful responses...:flower: You ladies are so awesome to take the time out to tell me about your experiences!!! :winkwink:

Unfortunatly today I am still in limbo land, with faint second lines..But at least AF hasnt showed yet and she could come any day now, so that is always a plus!!!! :af: :af: :af:

@twig, Lastnight when I was sleeping I rolled over onto my side and felt a weird stretching sensation on my left side hip..it was very odd, and all night lastnight I was still having the cramping coming in waves, weird upper belly cramps, but no AF has come...really really weird,:wacko: I am still bloated, and have been peeing alot lately... I just hope I can get some answers soon!!! :shrug:


----------



## MrsMama

I got a clearblue digital with conception indicator test, you get two for roughly £15 and I did one a week before my af was due which was negative but then did another 4 days before my af was due roughly (I also had an irregular cycle) and it came up pregnant 1-2 weeks. I followed this up with a blood test at the Docs and it was right! I highly recommend the clearblue conception indicator tests especially if you are impatient like me!! X


----------



## spykey_uk

It does sound to me like you are pregnant as those tests are pretty accurate so even a faint line is a good sign - you just might be early on x


----------



## lilcurly91

Dear wannabepreggo! Thank you so much for posting this :AF: is now 11 days late for me now and I'm still feeling cramps and when I stretched this morning it felt like something pulling, same happened yesterday when I snezzed! Haha I thought it was just me and I want so much to be pregnant, I'm not testing till wednesday morning so I'm very anxious and scared that nasty :AF: is gonna rear her ugly head. So thank you so much for posting this, I think you really are pregnant but when you do the test defo let us know :D 

:hugs: :hug:

Lil
Xxx


----------



## wannabeprego

MrsMama said:


> I got a clearblue digital with conception indicator test, you get two for roughly £15 and I did one a week before my af was due which was negative but then did another 4 days before my af was due roughly (I also had an irregular cycle) and it came up pregnant 1-2 weeks. I followed this up with a blood test at the Docs and it was right! I highly recommend the clearblue conception indicator tests especially if you are impatient like me!! X

Thanks for the advice,:flower: I am in the states though and i dont think they have the clear blue conception indicators here....I think they just have the clearblue digi's that simply say "pregnant" or "not pregnant." In the states from what I have heard from the other girls, the digi's arent as sensitive as some of the other early pregnancy detection tests, so eventually I might break down and buy a digi if AF gets to be very late first, so wish me luck...:winkwink:


----------



## wannabeprego

lilcurly91 said:


> Dear wannabepreggo! Thank you so much for posting this :AF: is now 11 days late for me now and I'm still feeling cramps and when I stretched this morning it felt like something pulling, same happened yesterday when I snezzed! Haha I thought it was just me and I want so much to be pregnant, I'm not testing till wednesday morning so I'm very anxious and scared that nasty :AF: is gonna rear her ugly head. So thank you so much for posting this, I think you really are pregnant but when you do the test defo let us know :D
> 
> :hugs: :hug:
> 
> Lil
> Xxx


Your welcome hun...:flower: I always find that the girls in first tri are always wonderful for helping out with these types of questions...They are a great bunch of gals...:thumbup:

Your symptoms sound very promising and alot like mine!!! I hope you get your BFP soon hun, good luck and baby dust to you!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## wannabeprego

And oh yeah, I almost forgot, Here is my FRER from this morning on my HPT thread that I have.

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...g-updated-frer-page-12-monday-06-13-11-a.html


----------



## Willma

Hi there,

Yeah I had all my usual AF symptoms, got so cross that it hadn't come just took a test to reassure myself it was on the way and nearly fell over when positive line came up like lightening! Then did first response test, another thick positive, then hubby got clearblue digital which said 3plus weeks pregnant. If I hadn't tested, I would still think it's on it's way, especially as I've now had a brown discharge similar to that which you get at the start of AF.

Hang on in there.


----------



## wannabeprego

*bump* 

Anyone else care to share their experience??? :winkwink:


----------



## Louise N

I too have had backache and cramps. They started at 8dpo for me and are on and off every day. It's annoying as I didn't have this with my first. At least it led to a bfp though! I did think af was coming on the day I tested although these pains are different to af and mostly in my back. Good luck!


----------



## xdxxtx

Nope. I didn't notice any symptoms at all until after I got my BFP, then I noticed strange things, like heat intolerance and light-headedness that I had been experiencing over the past week.


----------



## wannabeprego

Thanks for sharing your stories girls.:flower:..But, Today I feel different and dont have the mild AF cramps anymore?? It is like the symptoms have left. I do have weird twinges in like my ovaries every now and than, and my back still has the minor aches every now and than...so hopefully the cramps going away is a good sign..hmmmm?? :shrug:


----------



## MsPB

I also had AF-style cramps that went into my thighs and back as well as my tummy. Those were my main symptom -- aside from randomly bursting into tears on more than occasion! :blush:


----------



## Button#

I didn't have back ache but I had everything else you described. I was certain it was AF on it's way but it did feel a bit different than normal. I only tested because I was bored and waiting for my bath to run so I was very shocked when I got a line! 

The aching and cramping also stopped for a couple of days but they are back now today, good luck!


----------



## wannabeprego

Button# said:


> I didn't have back ache but I had everything else you described. I was certain it was AF on it's way but it did feel a bit different than normal. I only tested because I was bored and waiting for my bath to run so I was very shocked when I got a line!
> 
> The aching and cramping also stopped for a couple of days but they are back now today, good luck!

Thanks for sharing your experience Button...I am glad to know that you also experienced a stop to the cramps at one point and similar symptoms as me... :flower: Congrats on your BFP hun!!!:thumbup:


----------

